# Walker Sensei



## Aikikitty (May 10, 2003)

The director at Sand Drift Martial Arts Association and Sand Drift Aikikai Chief Instructor, Dr. Tom Walker, Shidoin (5th degree black belt) regretfully passed away at the age of 69 on April 29, 2003.   He had been studying aikido since 1962. In 1971, 1977, and 1983, he studied in Japan visiting the Hombu Dojo for concentrated aikido study and consultation. Dr. Walker received his shodan from Commander Wilson and subsequent grades from Yamada, Shihan . In 1983 he was promoted to Shidoin for the southeastern region of the United States by Yamada, Shihan. In 1996 he was appointed to the rank of Shidoin in the Aikido Association of America by Toyoda, Shihan. Dr. Walker was FDLE licensed and worked with many law enforcement departments in the state of Florida.  

I had the privilege of meeting Walker Sensei earlier this year at his birthday seminar.  He was a very kind and generous man.  I had previously e-mailed him before the seminar asking if I could buy a Sand Drift Aikikai T-shirt (I am a member of his organization) and he told me that he didn't have any to give me.  However, weeks later at the seminar, he presented me with my very own T-shirt and it was only later when I found out that it was his own shirt and he gave it to me!   It is very special to me!   I was blessed to have met Walker Sensei and he will be missed by many. 

http://www.sand-drift.com/index.html

With great respect,
    Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (May 10, 2003)

.


A good man will always be missed- by good people.  :asian:


----------

